# 2016 Cruze?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if this *Carscoops* illustration is correct, things might get 'interesting' (again) for Cruze popularity!:

Future Cars: Chevrolet Cruzes Into Gear for 2015 with New Corolla and Focus Rival - Carscoops


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would buy it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I like it. It's handsome, but the grille/headlights are a little generic looking.

I like that the crease lines in the body panels are still well-defined - gives it a little aggressive look.

Did someone in the reviews just call the HHR "beautiful"? Really?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Impala meets Malibu meets ford focus? Looks too slouchy. Neat, but I don't know how I feel about it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Did someone in the reviews just call the HHR "beautiful"? Really?


By beautiful they probably meant "It was beautiful for them to discontinue it"


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I like it, with the more swept back windshield it should have a much more aerodynamic profile, would not doubt this change alone is good for some hwy MPG improvement. Still would not race out to buy one, GM would have to make some engine/trans changes too to even spark my interest. 

Then there is the fact I will never buy a first year car of any brand, especially in this day & age of the consumer being the beta tester for most products.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The more heavily raked windscreen with the base of the "A" pillars farther forward bespeaks of the Small Overlap Crash Test engieering. Prediction: Folks will complain that it looks too much the competition. Still would not consider one until the 2017 MY.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd buy it too. I like it but there is no way it's going to be that aggressive (yes I know it's not all that aggressive lol)


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks too much like a Ford Fusion.

I'd only make small mods to the front end, and give it the tail of the new Malibu (e.g. Camaro-influenced).


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> The more heavily raked windscreen with the base of the "A" pillars farther forward bespeaks of the Small Overlap Crash Test engieering. Prediction: Folks will complain that it looks too much the competition. *Still would not consider one until the 2017 MY*.


Same here! We got "*burned*" with our 2011 Cruze, ie: simply_ too many _"*bugs*" in-spite of GM's "_...four-million miles testing..."_ So, we'd wait a year too!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I highly doubt this is what it will look like. It looks like a Sonic sedan concept to me more than a new Cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Meh.

Looks like a sonic with dart headlights. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

First of all Francis is not in this news brief ! Now the ? ... why is it so hard for people to believe some thing when it is spelled out right in front of they're eyes ?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I would buy it. Hopefully it doesn't shrink. But I like the looks.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> Hopefully it doesn't *shrink*.


Just follow the directions: _*Wash only in COLD water; towel DRY *_(wink,wink)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Just follow the directions: _*Wash only in COLD water; towel DRY *_(wink,wink)


And don't leave it out in the rain? (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

More 2016 Cruze pics. Some are repeats from before. 

2016 Chevrolet Cruze Spy Shots

2016 Chevrolet Cruze Spied Nearly Uncovered | GM Authority

If the 2nd gen. Cruze is indeed longer than the first gen., then it will have to be heavier, especially needing to pass the SOCT of IIHS and NHTSA. That makes the rumor of the 1.5L engine replacing the current 1.4L motor even more believable. Plenty of time for speculation.


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

If the [FONT=Open Sans, Arial, sans-serif]2016 Cruze will be longer than the 2014 I better get off my you-know-what & get a 2014 cause longer probably means a longer wheelbase thus a larger turning radius, not a good thing IMO [/FONT]


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

9/10 would fap.

would like to see what the did to the interior

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It doesn't seem too terrible, but I hope it grows on me.

But on the other hand, maybe the Focus will become badass enough for me to go that direction and get back under the blue oval. Depending on future job situations and how long the Cruze holds up, that may be about the time I could last utilize A plan.

Not going to think about this though. I'd rather think about paying off the Cruze first and continuing to enjoy it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 North American Cruze | 40 Photos*

`*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos:
Now with an American Nose*

_*Next U.S.-market Cruze breaks cover fully undisguised.*_



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos – News – Car and Driver*​


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ehh... 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ChevyCruzeBE ... said:


> They don't get it at GM, the Cruze (Kor/Eu/Aus/Usa/Can versions 2009/2014) as it is now is a great looking car, if they would modernize with new technology, Xenon Lights, LED, new Ecotec family of engines etc, etc it would continue to sell very well. A car is like a women if she looks good by nature don't send her to a plastic surgeon.


​*Spoken like a Sir.*


----------

